# How early do you start.....



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

For you guys who plow residential drives and side walks, what is a good time to start with out making some one mad with all the noise....

I know a lot depends on when the snow starts and stops falling, but whats an average time or do you even worry about that stuff?

Do you try to wait until the snow stops before going out? 

Just wondering because thought maybe some customers would rather you start before the leave for work, although I know you cant be every where at the same time and this could turn into a nightmare that I would rather avoid. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

Are you using a snow blower or a truck. If there is enough snow I am out with my truck around 430 am so I can make sure people can get to work.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I plow for the county, but I see guys out at all hours of the night plowing drives and neighborhoods. I guess it would really be up to the individual that own's the place. Ask them outright if they would rather you wait till a certain hour to start plowing in the mornings. All the residential drives that I do are done after the county tells me I am done, so it is already daylight usually.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

It depends on the storm, the storm track and the customers.
I am always out by 3:30am and depending on what the storm is doing will plow all night if need be. I plow at intervals based on snowfall (3-4 inches) with times my customers need to have the driveway open (to work and home from work) and time needed to do the route all in mind. 
If you wait until the storm is done you will encounter times where you can;t push all the snow and you will be making the truck work much harder than it needs to.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

mycirus;1098431 said:


> Are you using a snow blower or a truck. If there is enough snow I am out with my truck around 430 am so I can make sure people can get to work.


Oh, sorry......Snow blowers, both single and two stage if needed, along with shovels..


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

mycirus;1098431 said:


> Are you using a snow blower or a truck. If there is enough snow I am out with my truck around 430 am so I can make sure people can get to work.


I start about then also so I can get 100 customers out by 7:00AM

OK Let the bashing begin


----------



## Gary @ Shamrock (Nov 15, 2009)

Starting time depends upon the storm's timing (start and intensity) and the amount of time needed to get your properties opened up before the customers need to get in or out. We plow for 2" or more snow. For residential customers we keep their property open and clean-up after the storm. For commercial customers we work for their schedules. We need 1 hour to open our driveways plus 3 hours on our commercial properties. That being said, we usually begin anywhere up to the latest time of 3AM. We've never had any complaints from customers or neighbors about working through the night.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

As stated by many above... depends on the storm. If there is 2-3" down by 4AM and there is supposed to be at least another 2" after that point, I'm out plowing by 4:15A so they are all opened up by 7:30A at the latest.

Haven't had anyone complain about us working through the night... they are happy to be getting plowed out and not having to wake up and shovel! 

Some guys by me wait until the very end of a major storm (12"+) I will never understand this...


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

mkwl;1098649 said:


> Some guys by me wait until the very end of a major storm (12"+) I will never understand this...


I agree it is so much easier to push with a big storm rather than wait till there is 12" on the ground then you end up trying to push a mountain of snow.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

you need to time it so everyone can get to work and out of their drives when they want


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

OK, i see your point on how happy they will be not to have get out in it in the morning. I just want to be ready for the first one who *****es.


----------



## superc013 (Aug 17, 2010)

try talking to your customers, you should be laying out what you will do for them and when it will happen. Plus you need to ask if they have special needs ie. a doctor who leaves at 5am you do him first or closest to 5. with snow blowers 5am is as early as i would go out. but you need to know their needs. My rule is I plow when the town plows.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mkwl;1098649 said:


> Some guys by me wait until the very end of a major storm (12"+) I will never understand this...


too much commercial work and keeping up with lots to be worried about resis during a storm... and if we get a foot nobodys going anywhere for at least 6 hours after a storm... thats why we wait


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

iceyman;1098799 said:


> too much commercial work and keeping up with lots to be worried about resis during a storm... and if we get a foot nobodys going anywhere for at least 6 hours after a storm... thats why we wait


People here in MD never seem to get that message. I saw a car that found it's way into a ditch at the beginning of these storms that came through last year. Before that storm was over it was buried. It wasn't seen again for almost a month and a half.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

whenever i show up is when they get plowed.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Get to know your customers. It will put you on a first name basis, and give you an understanding of what they expect. If you provide what they want and you are on a first name basis with them you will build customer loyalty. I have customers who need to be out, those who like to be able to get out if needed, and those that would rather sleep. 
The biggest factor is how fast it is snowing. if your getting 2-3"/hour then you'd better have that priority list in hand, because if you start at 3, by six they are back under snow. I'm lucky my residentials are all on the same street so I know as I'm plowing how my first ones are looking just by how much the depth has increased as I continue on.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

we do our resi's on the way to our commercial lots all hours of the night and during the day. rather has a pissed neighbor than a loss contract in my mind. i have actually gotton work that way because they can out pissed and only relized there was 8 inches down!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Depends on the storms intensity, how much longer the snow is going to last and whats on the ground already. Smaller storms, we wait till its over. Larger storms or prolonged storms they will get opened up to leave for work and then when returning. Billing is per push and havent had a complaint yet for multiple visits during larger storms. Im sure they would be *****ing for plowing twice for anything smaller than 5 inches. Oh, we have been running blowers between 3 and 5 am with no complaints yet.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good imput you all, thanks. Keep it coming..


----------



## gravelyguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Jay,

I'm close to you. I start as soon as the snow tapers off or after 4" if it's going to be a big storm. I go right through the night with plow and snow blower. i've never had any complaints. Normally only in one spot for 15 minutes or so.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

theplowmeister;1098553 said:


> I start about then also so I can get 100 customers out by 7:00AM
> 
> OK Let the bashing begin


:laughing: 100 customers yeah right buddy!!  (sorry i couldn't resist!!)


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

MahonLawnCare;1099928 said:


> :laughing: 100 customers yeah right buddy!!  (sorry i couldn't resist!!)


I should have said WE start.
See SEE I knew it:waving:


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

For a 3 inch snowfall if I start at 1:00 a.m I know I will have my route done by 7:00 a.m.
I hate when we get blasted around 4:30 or 5:00 a.m., then there is just no time to get much done before people leave and business open. Then everyone thinks its snowed all night and you didn't work.


----------



## cf1128 (Jan 14, 2009)

Lux Lawn;1099972 said:


> For a 3 inch snowfall if I start at 1:00 a.m I know I will have my route done by 7:00 a.m.
> I hate when we get blasted around 4:30 or 5:00 a.m., then there is just no time to get much done before people leave and business open. Then everyone thinks its snowed all night and you didn't work.


Larry, don't be so tough on yourself...We know you worked hard.

p.s. You can become a Celtics fan if you would like. Crazy times in Cleveland.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Lux Lawn;1099972 said:


> For a 3 inch snowfall if I start at 1:00 a.m I know I will have my route done by 7:00 a.m.
> I hate when we get blasted around 4:30 or 5:00 a.m., then there is just no time to get much done before people leave and business open. Then everyone thinks its snowed all night and you didn't work.


i hate even more when we have been by a place, but it has snowed so much that they don't believe it was done when they get up in the morning


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1100318 said:


> i hate even more when we have been by a place, but it has snowed so much that they don't believe it was done when they get up in the morning


Buckwheat.......have you had a chance to view my PM I sent you?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

THEGOLDPRO;1098828 said:


> whenever i show up is when they get plowed.


great way to keep the customers happy!:salute:


----------



## jg244888 (Dec 22, 2008)

i do resi with a snowblower and start around 5


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

gravelyguy;1099913 said:


> Jay,
> 
> I'm close to you. I start as soon as the snow tapers off or after 4" if it's going to be a big storm. I go right through the night with plow and snow blower. i've never had any complaints. Normally only in one spot for 15 minutes or so.


Hey gravely,

I sent you a post, I ment to do a PM.


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

I agree that you need to get to know your clients and their schedules. If you keep your accounts in a local area you can create a route that maximizes your time while making sure your clients are being served appropriately and keeps them happy. If you have clients that don't really care when their plowed out give them a discount and pick-up another full paying client. Win, Win


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

if they come out and complain tell em to get their lazya$$ back in that bed


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

priwi;1100753 said:


> I agree that you need to get to know your clients and their schedules. If you keep your accounts in a local area you can create a route that maximizes your time while making sure your clients are being served appropriately and keeps them happy. If you have clients that don't really care when their plowed out give them a discount and pick-up another full paying client. Win, Win


Yes, I do agree about trying to keep a tight route, but I'm just starting out with the snow thing. I will be doing my mowing customers who have been asking me to do it. On the mowing, I have certain days that I go to their area and with snow, well you guys know how that will be, you have to get it now. So it will be a challenge for me this year. LOL, that's why I'm reading and asking so much on here, trying to limit some heartache....

Thanks guys, its all greatly appreciated......


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

buckwheat_la;1100318 said:


> i hate even more when we have been by a place, but it has snowed so much that they don't believe it was done when they get up in the morning


Thats one of my biggest b!tches in this business, when you plow a place and it covers back over because it keeps snowing all night. Then people get up in the morning and think you were never there.



cf1128;1100082 said:


> Larry, don't be so tough on yourself...We know you worked hard.
> 
> p.s. You can become a Celtics fan if you would like. Crazy times in Cleveland.


I will be a Celtic fan everytime they play the heat and the Drama King.


----------



## priwi (Oct 26, 2010)

JayD2, I understand your issue well about having accounts all over the place, just remember a simple equation: 

plow on ground = making money. 

If you have enough accounts in different areas consider sub's and offer those clients a free plow for each referred client.....More clients in the same area more money and less chasing your tail around for nothing. Great way to keep all clients happy.

Not sure how far apart your groups of accounts are, or how many are in each group, but consider how many accounts you can do in your travel time. You might want to consider focusing in one area and work to get their lawn business. Win Win year long.

Just a thought.


----------



## odd1or2even (Mar 25, 2007)

Last year we had 95-100 driveways with 2 small parking lots 30 or so parking spots. Ford f150 with 7'6" blade, and a GMC 2500 with a 8'2" V blade. We plow all hours if need be.. if someone complains because you're too loud you could tell them, I could be quiet if I have people shovel but instead of a $40 dollar charge it's now $80 or just be done in 3 mins and move on to the next. I wouldn't worry about the noise basically... it's a by product of operating a vehicle. Try plowing with a diesel! 

I haven't had a complaint about noise.. if anything they come to the window and watch and thank you for taking care of them because they knew it would have been at least an hour to shovel 6" of snow when it just took about 3 mins to plow..

Having 3 storms this past year that dumped 20-24" we tried to keep up with driveways every 6" but you can only go so fast! The second storm dumped two feet of snow, and then we had another 2 feet 3 days later. With that last storm.. some customers didn't get done (they ended up shoveling themselves) because we were unable to move the snow even with a 5" snow blower on a front end loader, V blade, and another truck. 

That was a fluke winter for Philadelphia which I hope I don't see again with the amount of snow at 3 times.. but I'll gladly take it over 10 storms though


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Latest we start on drives is 3am. We usually are out there the second it stops snowing though. Nobody has complained. You really can't hear much inside. The snow kinda absorbs the sound of blowers and such.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;1103281 said:


> Latest we start on drives is 3am. We usually are out there the second it stops snowing though. Nobody has complained. You really can't hear much inside. The snow kinda absorbs the sound of blowers and such.


Did you mean to say the "latest' or that's what time you start?


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

i dont care what time cause i most of mine are not home sometimes but most of them are in line with each other im not gonna go past one b-cause its too late or early if there on my way i go hit it i can always go back but i get paid for each time i go back .


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

try to be done no later the 6:30am... after that traffic get stupid.. depending on the storm track I like to start about 11pm or so..


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Kale Lawn;1105010 said:


> try to be done no later the 6:30am... after that traffic get stupid.. depending on the storm track I like to start about 11pm or so..


That's just the thing, seems like around here snow comes at different times, but most at late night to till around 7am.

I don't hear many on here talk about what time the snow falls, but it must all be at night if every one is done by 7am.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

JayD2;1098745 said:


> OK, i see your point on how happy they will be not to have get out in it in the morning. I just want to be ready for the first one who *****es.


1st 1 2 bitc# gets 2 do there own drive if a neighbor is the crier ask him if we will do the drive


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

kashman;1105086 said:


> 1st 1 2 bitc# gets 2 do there own drive if a neighbor is the crier ask him if we will do the drive


:realmad::crying::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

superc013;1098769 said:


> try talking to your customers, you should be laying out what you will do for them and when it will happen.


This is important. Make sure your all on the same page and upfront with the way you are going to be servicing them.



JayD2;1100804 said:


> Yes, I do agree about trying to keep a tight route, but I'm just starting out with the snow thing. I will be doing my mowing customers who have been asking me to do it. On the mowing, I have certain days that I go to their area and with snow, well you guys know how that will be, you have to get it now. So it will be a challenge for me this year. LOL, that's why I'm reading and asking so much on here, trying to limit some heartache....
> 
> Thanks guys, its all greatly appreciated......


Maybe I missed it somewhere, but is it you alone, or you and 1 or 2 other guys, etc.....sounds like you need to have more than 1 person (maybe more than 2) depending on the amount of work. Even if it means you making a little less starting out, at least you know you will be getting people done quick, which will translate into return customers and lots of neighbors picking up your services later in the season or next year.


----------



## plowking15 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've checked websites of towns I work in. One town has a noise ordinance that says no noise before 7 am. Home builders were cause for ordiance from starting too early. Snow plowing was an exception allowed by ordinance. plowking


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

snocrete;1105119 said:


> This is important. Make sure your all on the same page and upfront with the way you are going to be servicing them.
> 
> Maybe I missed it somewhere, but is it you alone, or you and 1 or 2 other guys, etc.....sounds like you need to have more than 1 person (maybe more than 2) depending on the amount of work. Even if it means you making a little less starting out, at least you know you will be getting people done quick, which will translate into return customers and lots of neighbors picking up your services later in the season or next year.


Well, mainly just me, but I'm working on having a helper with me. I don't think it will be a problem to get some one. Yes, you are very right about it going a lot faster with help.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JayD2;1105144 said:


> Well, mainly just me, but I'm working on having a helper with me. I don't think it will be a problem to get some one. Yes, you are very right about it going a lot faster with help.


depending on account locations/details, you may be better off splitting up.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

..........................


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

snocrete;1105180 said:


> ..........................


Mike, did you get your last PM from me?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JayD2;1105200 said:


> Mike, did you get your last PM from me?


no.................


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

snocrete;1105207 said:


> no.................


about what is a good time to call you.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

JayD2;1103286 said:


> Did you mean to say the "latest' or that's what time you start?


I meant to say in order to get done with all of them, we have to start by 3am.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Brant'sLawnCare;1105286 said:


> I meant to say in order to get done with all of them, we have to start by 3am.


So am I right to understand that every one goals here is to be done around 6:30 - 7am?

If that is it, what happens when the snow does not start until 6 am? You just start when you can then right?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JayD2;1105209 said:


> about what is a good time to call you.


late afternoon.



JayD2;1105301 said:


> If that is it, what happens when the snow does not start until 6 am? You just start when you can then right?


Yep


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

The way I see it and explain to my clients:
The point of doing it before 7am is so that they can get out and go to work. 2 inches, even 4 inches will not hamper them to get out of their drives. Now if the city plow goes by and plows them in, thats when the problems start. It would serve you well if you knew when the plows start and their plow route so you can follow right behind them. We have it worked out the the municipality calls me when the plows are starting. I then in turn call all the snow contractors and forward the start times.


----------



## JayD2 (Sep 3, 2009)

Neige;1105406 said:


> The way I see it and explain to my clients:
> The point of doing it before 7am is so that they can get out and go to work. 2 inches, even 4 inches will not hamper them to get out of their drives. Now if the city plow goes by and plows them in, thats when the problems start. It would serve you well if you knew when the plows start and their plow route so you can follow right behind them. We have it worked out the the municipality calls me when the plows are starting. I then in turn call all the snow contractors and forward the start times.


That's a good point, I was wondering how I was going to handle that situation if they come after me and the customer calls me about it...


----------



## mrsnowman (Sep 18, 2010)

JayD2;1098745 said:


> OK, i see your point on how happy they will be not to have get out in it in the morning. I just want to be ready for the first one who *****es.


It doesn't matter how great of a job you think you are doing, somone will *****. It's a rule. You will never please everyone. For fun, try keeping a condo association happy!!!!


----------

